# First Timer - IUI!



## sparklyme! (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi 
I am currently a first timer at all this fertility stuff. I am 35. We have been trying to conceive for 3 years. Had first cycle of stimulated iui with Gonal F. Insemination on 8th April with two follicles of 19mm. Partner's sample was 90% mobility. On day 12 of 2 week wait.   Not sure how I feel?


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

sparklyme! Glad you came over and joined us on the tread! There are quite a few of us on our 2ww at the moment although yours is nearly up now!   
Hoping we can all help each other get through this as the wait is awful i still have a week to go.


----------

